# Plug-in MSN pour MAC OS X ?



## qoda (11 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour amis macistes !

Etant un grand utilisateur de MSN Messenger, je me suis mis à la recherche de plug in pour ce magnifique  petit logiciel, j'ai cherché sur Google et sur la partie "tribumac" du site, mais je n'ai rien trouvé   Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

Question subsidiaire : En achetant, mon ibook 12", j'ai eu droit a un mois d'abonnement gratuit a .mac, est ce  que apres ce délai (je n'ai pas les moyens de payer un compte) je garderai mon adresse e-mail @mac.com ?

Voila, merci d'avance et bonne journée à tous


----------



## vincmyl (11 Décembre 2004)

Oui ton email tu pourras le garder


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui ton email tu pourras le garder



J'ai posé la même question il y a peu, via "coup de boule" et on m'a dit nan


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Décembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai posé la même question il y a peu, via "coup de boule" et on m'a dit nan



Oui et je réaffirme ce que je t'ai dit!
Normalement, les comptes mails sont supprimés, seuls les identifiants ichat sont encore valides


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

Je confirme aussi que le compte mail n'est plus utilisable une fois que le .Mac est fermé.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai posé la même question il y a peu, via "coup de boule" et on m'a dit nan



On en parle aussi ici... et à plein d'autres endroits...  Et sinon, pour rester dans le sujet, on trouve MSN ici. C'est bien ça que tu cherches?


----------



## qoda (12 Décembre 2004)

heu non, moi ce que je cherce c'est un plug-in, c'est à dire un petit logiciel qui rajoute des options et des fonctions à MSN, y'en a pas mal pour PC, mais je n'ai pas encore trouve pour MAC... 

Edit : Ce qui semble être le cas de Mercury...


----------



## hannibal_hacker (26 Mars 2006)

en gros, est il possible de se conncete avec une adresse mac.com sur msn messenger?(tout cela sur mac)

merci d'avance


----------

